# Beatrix Kiddo @ 16 months *pic heavy*



## Beatrix Kiddo

Beatrix is now 16 months, she has completed her level 1 and 2 obedience courses and will be starting pre-novice when the next class is available. We work on SATS bridge and target training also. She is learning her body parts and we are building her vocabulary. Still have goals of obtaining her CGC cert and possibly doing agility or flyball with her. I made the switch to raw a few months ago. Anyways, been a while so i figured i'd give a brief update and some pics. Thanks everyone for looking and continuing to support us.














































perch work


----------



## DickyT

Bea is looking great and congrats on your success with her so far!


----------



## BCdogs

I loooove her ears.


----------



## TeamCourter

Aw man, for some reason I can't see them


----------



## EckoMac

She looks great and seems VERY proud of herself.


----------



## ~StangChick~

Aww she is so pretty!! Nice work!


----------



## ames

so cute thanks for the update! Whats the cert in the pics? you said you are working towards CGC or did you already get it? love tha targeting pic on the barrel so adorable with the side tongue! lol


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

that cert was her level 2 course completion. Here is a little video i took the first time we practiced learning nose and chin.


----------



## DickyT

Beatrix Kiddo said:


> that cert was her level 2 course completion. Here is a little video i took the first time we practiced learning nose and chin.


She's a good girl! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica

She's a beautiful girl and already very accomplished!!!!!!


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

thank you all!


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

couple new pics


----------



## BCdogs

Damn, those pictures aren't showing up for me on my phone.


----------

